# [Guide] Battle.net Mobile Authenticator auf dem Nokia 5800 (Symbian S60 5th Edition)



## NexxLoL (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich habe gerade mal ein kleines Tutorial verfasst, um zu erklären, wie ihr den Battle.net Mobile Authenticator auf das recht verbreitete Nokia 5800 bekommt. Der Guide ist an Vivec's Guide für Windows Mobile angelehnt, aber ist 1. auf deutsch, und 2. speziell für das Nokia 5800 verfasst wurden.
_*
*Stand des Tutorials: 6. Januar 2011*

Was brauche ich?*_

-Mozilla Firefox
-User Agent Switcher Firefox Addon
-WML Browser Firefox Addon
- ein Nokia 5800 Xpress Music oder ein anderes S60 V5 Handy 

_*
Schritt 1- Installation:*_

-Installiere Mozilla Firefox.
-Starte Firefox
-Klicke oben auf die Links der Firefox-Addons und füge diese zu deinem Firefox hinzu.
-Starte nach der Installation beider Addons den Firefox neu.*

**
Schritt 2- Konfiguration von User Agent Switcher**:*

-Wähle die Firefox Menüleiste "_Extras_" und fahre mit der Maus über "_Default User Agent_". Klicke auf "_Edit User Agents..._".
-Klicke auf "_New_" und wähle "_New User Agent_".
-Tippe "_*Mobile Authenticator*_" unter "_Description_" ein.
-Unter "_User Agent_" hat folgendes zu stehen: *MOT-V3i/08.B4.34R MIB/2.2.1 Profile/MIDP-2.0
-*Bestätige mit "_OK_" und schließe das Fenster mit "_OK_".


_*Schritt 3- Bestellung des Batlle.net Mobile Authenticators:*_

-Besuche ganz normal im Firefox die Download-Website für den Mobile Authenticator.
-Wähle im 1. Feld Deutschland, im 2. Feld Motorola, und als Handy-Modell das Motorola V3i.
-In das letzte Feld gehört dein Netzbetreiber.
-Sende den Code der oben auf der Seite steht via SMS an die angegebene Nummer. (Die SMS wird 0,49&#8364; kosten, wobei dieser Betrag die Kosten des Authenticators deckt)


_*Schritt 4- Download des Authenticators:*_

-Nach dem Senden der SMS wirst du innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine SMS erhalten in der ein Link steht. Dieser sollte in etwas so aussehen:
*http://wap.bizmobil....XXXXX/index.wml*
-Gehe im Firefox unter "_Extras_", fahre mit der Maus über "_Default User Agent_", und klicke auf "*Mobile Authenticator*".
-Tippe den per SMS erhaltenen Link im Firefox ein, und öffne die Adresse.
-Nun sollte sich eine Website mit einem Download-Link öffnen.
-Mache einen Rechtsklick auf diesen Download-Link, und wähle "_Link Adresse kopieren_".
-Füge die Link Adresse in deinem Firefox ein. Sie sollte in etwas so aussehen:
*http://wap.bizmobil....15x15_1_0_0.jad*.
-Öffne die Adresse und bestätige den Download.
-Wenn der Download abgeschlossen ist, musst du den Link noch einmal einfügen, und das "._*jad*_" am Ende des Links durch ein ".*jar*" ersetzen. Nun sollte der Link in etwas so aussehen:
*http://wap.bizmobil....15x15_1_0_0.jar*
-Öffne auch diesmal die Adresse und lade die Datei herunter.


*Schritt 5- Die Übertragung und Konfiguration des Authenticators:*

-Schließe dein Handy über das USB Kabel an den PC an und wähle auf dem Handy als Usb-Verbindungsmodus: "*Massenspeicher*".
-Kopiere nun beide heruntergeladenen Dateien in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis auf der Speicherkarte des Handys. Wichtig ist nur das beide Dateien im gleichen Verzeichnis sind.
-Trenne das Handy vom PC.
-Wähle im Handy Menü "_Programme_" und öffne den "_Dateimanager_". Wähle "*E:*", und gehe in das Verzeichnis in dem du beide Dateien abgespeichert hast.
-Führe die Datei mit der ".*jar*"-Endung aus und folge dem Installationsprogramm.
-Bevor der Authenticator gestartet weden kann, gehen wir im Handy-Menü unter "_Einstellungen_", wählen den "_Programm-Manager_" und klicken danach auf "_Installierte Programme_"
-Nun wählen wir in der Liste "*BMA*" aus, klicken auf "_Optionen_" und wählen "_Suite-Einstellungen_" und wählen als "_Bildschirmtastatur_" "_Spiel und Navigationstastatur_" aus. 
-Jetzt können alle Einstellungen geschlossen werden, und der Authenticator("_*BMA*_") unter dem Menüpunkt "_Programme_" gefunden werden. 
-Logge dich aif der "Battle.net-Seite" ein, und öffne den Punkt "_Sicherheitsoptionen ändern_". Klicke auf "_Mobile Authenticator hinzufügen_", und starte nun den *"BMA*".
-Der Authenticator verlangt beim ersten Start eine Internetverbindung. Diese kann über ein normales Internetprofil oder aber auch über WLAN hergestellt werden. (Wichtig: Diese Verbindung ist nur beim ersten Start nötig!)
-Klicke im Authenticator auf "_Einstelungen_". Nun wird eine 14-stellige Seriennummer angezeigt. Diese muss nun auf der Website in das Welt "_Seriennummer_" eingetippt werden. Gehe im Authenticator auf "_zurück_" Nun wählen wir "_Code ansehen_" und drücken die Taste "_*D*_" der Bildschirmtastatur zum Synchronisieren. Nun wird die angekündigte Internet Verbindung benötigt.
-Nach der Synchronisierung kann der angezeigte Code im 2. Feld auf der Battle.net Website eingegeben werden, und die Verknüpfung bestätigt werden. 

_Nun ist der Account mit dem Battle.net Authenticator verknüpft, und beim Login in WoW, SC2, oder auf der Battle.net Website muss der Code eingegeben werden, der momentan auf dem Authenticator zu sehen ist. _

Hinweis: Diese Methode sollte auch mit anderen Symbian S60 5th Edition Handys(Nokia x6, Nokia N97) funktionieren, wurde aber von mir nur auf dem 5800 getestet, und deshalb kann ich auch nur zu diesem Auskunft geben.


_Bei Fragen und/oder Probleme, schreibt mir eine PM schreibt mich Ingame(Ziox bzw. Nexxon, Thrall) an, oder fragt einfach in diesem Thread._




*
*


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Juni 2010)

*Wenn ich hier im Technik Forum falsch bin, bitte einfach verschieben ^^


----------



## Shefanix (3. Juni 2010)

Ich werds vielleicht nachher mal testen, ich habe auch das 5800. Mal schauen obs klappt. Aufjedenfall ein netter Guide :>


----------



## NexxLoL (4. Juni 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich werds vielleicht nachher mal testen, ich habe auch das 5800. Mal schauen obs klappt. Aufjedenfall ein netter Guide :>



Kannst ja falls du es versucht hast noch einmal hier rein schreiben, ob es funktioniert hat oder nicht....ich habe es gestern so gemacht und alles läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## capafogxy (13. Juni 2010)

It works! Epic big thanks!
Nokia 5800
Hungary
T-mobile
(with motora v3i)


----------



## NexxLoL (16. Juni 2010)

capafogxy schrieb:


> It works! Epic big thanks!
> Nokia 5800
> Hungary
> T-mobile
> (with motora v3i)



No Problem.


----------



## NeoWalker (25. Juni 2010)

Nice funktioniert endlich auf meinem 5800XM =D<br>


----------



## ViA* (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich finde es super dass ihr den anderen helfen wollt und euch zeit für solche beiträge nehmt! Ich hätt da ein kleines Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe die Anleitung genau befolgt bis zu dem schritt wo man die linkadresse aus dem handy in firefox eingeben soll. Ich bekomme bei der eingabe sofort den download ohne dass sich die Seite öffnet... könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (10. Juli 2010)

ViA* schrieb:


> Hallo, ich finde es super dass ihr den anderen helfen wollt und euch zeit für solche beiträge nehmt! Ich hätt da ein kleines Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist Richtig so da wird sich auch nix öffnen, die Seite Bleibt weis und der Download läuft


----------



## ViA* (11. Juli 2010)

ViA* schrieb:


> Hallo, ich finde es super dass ihr den anderen helfen wollt und euch zeit für solche beiträge nehmt! Ich hätt da ein kleines Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab peinlicherweise doch einen schritt übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar den teil wo man -WML Browser Addon für den Firefox noch installieren soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin happy funzt alles wunderbar!
Danke für die Hilfe und vor allem für super anleitung!


----------



## Somma1306 (12. Juli 2010)

Hat super funktioniert. Habe selber ein X6 und schon diverses versucht um das zum laufen zu bekommen auf meinem Handy.

Jetzt gehts endlich. Danke!!!


----------



## Venomthief (26. Juli 2010)

hallo! hab alles so gemacht wie beschrieben ... nur hab ich das problem sobald ich den downloadlink einfüge passiert überhaupt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## NexxLoL (2. August 2010)

Venomthief schrieb:


> hallo! hab alles so gemacht wie beschrieben ... nur hab ich das problem sobald ich den downloadlink einfüge passiert überhaupt nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sorry für die Probleme, ich arbeite an einer Lösung.


----------



## Narut0Fan (3. August 2010)

Bei mir leider genau das gleiche ! Habe die Anleitung 1 - 1 befolgt und als ich den Downloadlink eingegeben habe, passierte einfach nix. Hat schon jemand vorschläge =/ ? Am besten welche die es sofort lösen, da ich nicht jedes mal 50 Cent ausgeben möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mfg NarutoFan


----------



## NexxLoL (5. August 2010)

@Narut0Fan: Ich gehe davon aus, dass du erst dann wiederbezahlen musst, wenn du die SMS mit dem Link löschst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (11. August 2010)

Sorry, ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie dieses Problem zu beheben ist. Es wäre sehr nett wenn jemand der sich mit solchen Sachen auskennt mal ein Auge auf das Problem werfen könnte.
mFG


----------



## Leonica (12. August 2010)

hoi, ich hab ne frage ( und hoffe das du mir evtl. helfen kannst).

ich bin mit dem guide bis zu diesem punkt gekommen


"Füge die Link Adresse in deinem Firefox ein. Sie sollte in etwas so aussehen:
*http://wap.bizmobil....15x15_1_0_0.jad*.
-Öffne die Adresse und bestätige den Download.
-Wenn der Download abgeschlossen ist, musst du den Link noch einmal einfügen, und das "._*jad*_" am Ende des Links durch ein ".*jar*" ersetzen. Nun sollte der Link in etwas so aussehen:
*http://wap.bizmobil....15x15_1_0_0.jar*
-Öffne auch diesmal die Adresse und lade die Datei herunter."

nur jetzt kommt da kein dl.. weisst du an was es liegen könnte?
vielen dank 

G! (Nokia X6 16gb)


----------



## Barkyo (19. September 2010)

Ich muss mich echt sooo derbe bei dir bedanken für den Guide. Endlich läufts auf meinem 5800 XM. Nachdem mein Account unzählige Male gehackt wurde ist damit jetzt hoffentlich Schluss. Hast was gut bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*freu freu freu*


----------



## NexxLoL (1. Oktober 2010)

Barkyo schrieb:


> Ich muss mich echt sooo derbe bei dir bedanken für den Guide. Endlich läufts auf meinem 5800 XM. Nachdem mein Account unzählige Male gehackt wurde ist damit jetzt hoffentlich Schluss. Hast was gut bei mir
> *freu freu freu*



Hey, kein Problem....Das heißt wohl das die Methode wieder funktioniert? Werde es die Tage nochmal testen und dann den Huide auch wieder entsprechend als aktuell makieren^^


----------



## Suewon8 (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

schade, bei mir funkioniert es leider nicht. Bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

*BIZMOBIL.COM*


*Telechargement impossible.
Les parametres de l'adresse WAP sont errones.*

*Retrouvez d'autres logos et sonneries sur l'Internet **http://www.bizmobil.com*



wenn, ich den Code vom Handy eingegeben habe. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


Edit sagt: wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ich bei Punkt 2 alles andere rauslöschen muss, hätte schon eher alles funktioniert^^ aber danke für die Anleitung!


----------



## DrBakterius (4. November 2010)

Hat auf meinem Nokia C6-00 auf anhieb funktioniert. 

Vielen dank!


Greetz


----------



## Skillina1984 (11. Dezember 2010)

_hab das ganze auf einem sony ericsson vivaz mal ausprobiert nach der anleitung läuft super _


----------



## doc.Snyder (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

danke für deinen super Guide. Bei mir hat alles auf anhieb geklappt. Mein Account wurde am We gehackt und jetzt habe ich mir meinen Mobile authenticator erfolgreich eingerichtet. Super!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kausrufe (29. August 2011)

Danke. Hat auf meinem Nokia 5230 funktioniert.


----------



## Nico J (23. Oktober 2011)

bin soweit gekommen wo ich den von der sms eingeben soll danach kommt immer wieder 

Phone not compatible. This device is not compatible with this application.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

Gruss


----------

